# I lost my engine



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I am a stage one beginner in DCC. I have on BLI steam engine # 3880, and my hobby shop gave it that address when I bought it. 

I started with a Digitrax DCS5I and things went well. I could do anything I wanted to. I wanted a walk around and added a UT4D walk around. I never did get it to work, but part of the problem may have been the cold weather in my basement and trackwork. I could get it to run on the walk around but I had problems stalling. The forums told me I could not run one engine with two throttles active.

Anyway, as I fiddled with it, I started getting a “Full” message. With one engine? Could I have entered 3880 20 times?

On the DCS5I, I entered Prog, Switch, 3880, 39c-,Exit

That seemed to empty the memory, but when I put # 3880 back on the track and try to add it, the loco just sits there with the head light on but never powers up. I can’t get to first base. I get the “Power” light to come on, but nothing happens.

Any ideas? Sometime I get something (I forgot) “nd” on the display.

My trackwork is good because I can run my DC all day without any problem. I have been modeling 30 years, so I know the basics about wiring, but I am stuck on this one.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like you are in program mode.

nd means there is an open circuit on the programming
track and no current draw is detected by the
programmer


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

and the solution is ...??

Does entering "Exit" get me out of it?

Bill


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

It sounds like the track is not the issue.
When you cleared the DS51 memory, did you notice if the locomotive jumped a little or if the lights blinked? 
Did you try just running the loco again with the DS51 and leave the UT4D off, i.e. battery out of it.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

7. Press the exit key when finished programming to return to normal operations.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Ken, the short answer is yes, I tried to run on just the DCS51, and that is when I started getting the "Full" message.

I must have tried 20 or 30 different things, but yes, at some point I set the UT4D to -0- and took the battery out (flipped it over).

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Is the 3880 the hobby shop programmed in the engine still there, or is it gone.

Could it have reverted to name 03?

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

With the loco on the programming track:

16.2 Changing & reading the Decoder address
1. Be sure that only the locomotive you want to program is on the programming
track if you use Direct, Paged or Physical CV programming.
2. Press the prOg key on the DCS51 to enter programming mode. The
DCS51 will display one of the programming modes available. Digitrax recommends
the Direct Mode when you are using the programming track. If
you press the PROG key repeatedly, you will cycle through the following
programming choices: dir, OPS, PAGE, PHYS. See Table 1 for display
sequence.
Once the mode you want to use is on the screen you can go to step 3.
For example, to use Direct mode stop pressing the prOg key when the following
screen appears:
If you are not using Direct programming, see Table I: DCS51 Programming
Display Table at the end of Section 16.3 for information about how your
display will be different from this example.
3. Press the lOCO key and you will see either Ad2 or Ad4 in the display.
Ad2 = two digit address (address must be between 01-127)
Ad4 = four digit address (address must be between 0128-9983)
Each time you press the lOCO key the display will toggle between Ad2 and
Ad4. When the one you want to use is in the display move to the next step.
4. Press the Cv-rD key to to read back the address programmed into the
decoder. Your display will show Ad2 or Ad4 while it is reading then it will
display the decoder’s currently programmed address.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you so much. I have given up for the night. 

I will work on it tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerry,

I want to use dir, ad4 and enter my engine # 3880

Ad4. When the one you want to use is in the display move to the next step.

OK, I am going to #4 below

4. Press the Cv-rD key to read back the address programmed into the
decoder. 

What address are you talking about? 3880? I have not entered it yet. 

When do I enter 3880? How?

Your display will show Ad2 or Ad4 while it is reading then it will
display the decoder’s currently programmed address. 

I have not entered anything yet.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

When you press Cv-rd key, it will read the address of the loco decoder that is on the programming track.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I think I have a decoder problem.

I will take it to the retailer guru next week to confirm.

Thanks so much for your help.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Where/who is your retailer? If you ever come to San Antonio, you could stop by my house on the way in and I would be willing to give you some one on one training in DCC usage with your Zephyr and UT throttle.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerry,

Did I meet you last week at Larry S?

Thanks, I might take you up.

I will try to connect with Michael at Dibbles next week.

My granddaughters will be in SA for spring break, and we will probably have lunch somewhere.

I will PM you for your phone number.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have met Larry at train shows but have never been to his place.
Give me a call 210-563-2808
The way to Dibbles goes near my house (I10 & Huebner area).
I don't think the PMs are working here.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, will try to do.

I will give you a day's notice.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Might save the trip all the way to Dibbles unless you need to go there anyway.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerry,

I hooked everything back up, and it worked like charm on the first try.

Thanks so much.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You're welcome. Glad you got working.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Mr Bill, the email I sent you came back undeliverable. Here is the link to JMRI.
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/download/index.shtml


----------

